# Nautilus 2 BVC coils in JHB



## Halfdaft (3/8/18)

Hey guys!

I am currently searching for the BVC 1.6/1.8ohm coil heads for the Nautilus. I'm specifically looking within JHB. Any help is appreciated!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BumbleBee (3/8/18)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I am currently searching for the BVC 1.6/1.8ohm coil heads for the Nautilus. I'm specifically looking within JHB. Any help is appreciated!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


If you don't find them in JHB I have them here:
http://vapeguy.co.za/accessories/clearomizer-coils-heads/aspire-nautilus-bvc-coils

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CyberJoe (3/8/18)

I've been buying it off AliExpress, takes a while to get here, but worth the wait at the price.


----------

